# compiz can't open display :0.0



## ph0enix (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm trying to start compiz with:
LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --ignore-desktop-hints ccp &

and it's giving me:

compiz (core) - Warn: SmcOpenConnection failed: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
Xlib: No protocol specified

compiz (core) - Fatal: Couldn't open display :0.0

echo $DISPLAY reports:
:0.0

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks! 

J.


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 18, 2009)

Nevermind.  I was running compiz as root.


----------

